# suche 2d grafiken(kostenlos)



## Maxanier (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich habe mich mal an diesem Tutorial versucht:
http://create.msdn.com/en-US/educati...etting_started
nun möchte ich das erweitern, unteranderem mit neuen "Gegnern", dazu  bräuchte ich die passenden Grafiken. Da ich aber leider keinerlei  Erfahrung noch Begabung in diesem Bereich habe, suche ich jetzt nach  einer Webseite auf der es entsprechende Grafiken gibt, bis jetzt habe  ich noch keine passende gefunden, erst recht keine die zu dem Style der  bisherigen Grafiken passt. Die Bilder sollten kostenlos sein, ich möchte  keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen, ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, aber  ich verbreite das Spiel nur im Freundeskreis.

Kennt da jemand eine Webseite, wo es so etwas gibt?
Danke.

Max Becker


----------



## Puepue (20. Mai 2011)

Ich habs grad nicht auf die Schenlle auf der Seite gefunden - welches Format müssen die Grafiken denn haben? animierte GIFs? PNGs? Abmessungen?
Mit Gimp kannst du selbst mit ein wenig Tutorialhilfe bilder entwerfen. Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite auch, ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu tiefgreifend : Reiner`s Tilesets


----------



## Maxanier (21. Mai 2011)

Danke erstmal, es müssen png's seien,
habe mittlerweile diese Seite gefunden: http://www.spieleprogrammieren.com/game-design/ da gibt es Links zu allen möglichen Seiten auf denen es derartige Bilder gibt.
Bin aber weiterhin über Vorschläge dankbar.


----------

